# Best Picture Oscar



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Which film do you think will win best picture?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Moving to the Movies Forum - *Holtz*_


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> This topic belongs in "DVD & at the Movies" forum


Movie forum wouldn't allow me to create a poll....and since the Oscar's will be on TV this Sunday...Made sense.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Seen all of them except Mystic River. I think Return of the King will get it because all three movies were of such high quality and that should weigh heavily in it's favor.

Again, the Academy has shuned scifi/fantasy films for best picture before.

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I hope it will be "Rings", but I fear they will pick Mystic River, soon followed thereafter by something large getting throw at my TV screen.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

will win...ROTK

should win...lost in translation

the MAIN problem(and i know you jackson fans will disapgree) is that ROTK is NOT a stand alone film and if anything, the academy should award peter jackson a special oscer for his overall achievement, not award this film(the weakest of the three) as best picture for essentially the same reasons(by logic, PJ should have won best picture the past two years also)...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

BTW Richard King, congratulations on your Oscar.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

And the winner, eleven times, is *Lord of the Rings: Return of the King*.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_not award this film(the weakest of the three) as best picture for essentially the same reasons_

I thought ROTK was the best of the films myself. 

_by logic, PJ should have won best picture the past two years also_

Different years, different competition, different politics. There are many many many examples of people thinking "its time" for someone to win an oscar. I didn't think Denzel Washington deserved one for Training Day myself, but the hype that year was all about african american's winning, so he won.

The 2004 Oscars match up well against the 2002 ones, as FOTR had 13 nominations, but won only 4 that year. Personally I agree with those results. FOTR wasn't the best movie out that year, although it was probably the most expensive.

Two Towers only garned 6 nominations, but came away with only two (sound editing/visual effects) This too I agree with, as it also wasn't the best movie out that year.

ROTK however took the buildup from the previous movies and was able to finally add that most needed element... the climax. Without this, the other films missed an important element. You can't say a book is the best ever in a year if you haven't even read the ending, and the same logic applies to the first two films. Without the conclusion they could never claim best picture. By being able to close the story, it was able to reap the fruits of all the labor of the films before it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, I'm the sap who voted for _Seabiscuit_. Wonder who voted for _Lost In Translation_.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> Okay, I'm the sap who voted for _Seabiscuit_. Wonder who voted for _Lost In Translation_.


Guess they're too shy or embarassed to own up. I was a ROTK.... and was just so happy it was 11 for 11.

Clean Sweep... WHOOHOO!


----------

